# Gun Value?



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the option to buy this pistol but I have no idea on what the worth is. I really like it, but don't want to pay more than needed.

It's a Sig 229 that can be chambered in 9mm, .357 or .40 caliber. It's fitted with a chrome extended and vented barrel, mounted laser sight, Houge custom grips, extra mags, extensions, night sights. 

Any advice on price?


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Forgot to add. He's asking $1200.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

would not go much over 500 i have 2 of them paid 900 for both great guns


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen those lasers sell for around $30.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

500 is about right


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> 500 is about right


This^^^^^^^^ I have two, the laser is cheap on that one and I'd prefer it in its stock configuration. Personally I don't like the barrel hanging off the end of it without the option of threads and a can...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

tigerbait said:


> Forgot to add. He's asking $1200.


You are joking, right???:whistling:

I'd say tops w/ all 3 barrels would be 7 bills.... laser is a cheapo that would be better on a bb gun.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out the gun auction sites like www.gunbroker.com and other auctions site for weapons :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I've pushed back but he says he has well over $1100 into this gun. Anyone who wants more specific info, just pm me. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

With all the extrasn 7 bills is top dollar, I also wouldn't want the long barrel, nor the 
357 barrel.... so to me it'd be a 500 dollar gun.


----------

